# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  موضوع انشاء: عید خود را چگونه گذراندید؟

## The Piano

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید. 
عیدم تموم شد و امیدوارم که همتون نهایت سوء استفاده رو ازش برده باشین.
حالا می خوام بدونم چه کردید و چیا رو خوندین و چیا رو نخوندین و چیارو می خواین بخونین و چیارو کلا نمی خواین بخونین؟
من خودم رشتم ریاضیه.
کل پایه رو یه دور خوندم و تست زدم و تستای کنکور 89 تا الآن پایه هاش رو زدم. تا آخر فروردین هم می خوام انشالله چهارم رو دور کنم.

----------


## meyc93

به نام خدا
شخمی!

----------


## va6hid

تازه دارم شروع میکنم. هیچی نخوندم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## lovelorn

من که از 19 اسفند شروع کردم تازه به خوندن برا کنکور و تا الان عالی بوده برام کل پایه و نیمسال اول پیش و کامل خوندم و فقط شیمی سه مونده که اونم میخونم تا ازمون 1 اردیبهشت ترازم هم از 5100 رسیده به 6400  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## maryam2015

به نام خدا 
روی تخت کنار پریز و شارژر :Yahoo (20): 

شوخی کردم ...تو عید کلی پیشرفت کردم البته نتیجه اش تو ازمون 18 فروردین مشخص میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir_usj

عید برا من میشه گفت یه چرخش 180 درجه ای به سمت نهایی بود به امید 20 تو نهایی و سرویس کردن دهن همه ی دبیرایی که بهم پوزخند میزدن باسه مدرسه نرفتن

----------


## amir_usj

ولی خداییش بدترین چیز غروب 13 بدره  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amin1441

هیچی فقط 15 روز کامل تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Lovelife

*هم خوش گذشت هم دو سه هزارتا تست زدم
البته دوست داشتم یکم بیشتر مطالعه داشته باشم که ایشالا جبران میکنم
*

----------


## The Piano

> به نام خدا
> شخمی!


ایول بابااااااا

----------


## The Piano

> تازه دارم شروع میکنم. هیچی نخوندم


همت اگر پای به میدان نهد                           گوی فلک در خم چوگان نهد

----------


## The Piano

> من که از 19 اسفند شروع کردم تازه به خوندن برا کنکور و تا الان عالی بوده برام کل پایه و نیمسال اول پیش و کامل خوندم و فقط شیمی سه مونده که اونم میخونم تا ازمون 1 اردیبهشت ترازم هم از 5100 رسیده به 6400


احسنت به شما . ایشالا از الآن به بعدم عالی ادامه بدین. شیمی سه رو هم سفت بجویین که اصل شیمی همون شیمی سه هست. مخصوصا فصل 1 و 2 و 3 :-)

----------


## The Piano

> به نام خدا 
> روی تخت کنار پریز و شارژر
> 
> شوخی کردم ...تو عید کلی پیشرفت کردم البته نتیجه اش تو ازمون 18 فروردین مشخص میشه


ایشالا تراز (البته تو کتاب ادبیات نوشته طراز ولی بقیه جاها نوشته تراز، خیلی عجیبه!!!!!) بالای 7000. تراز کنکورم بچسبه به سقف :-)

----------


## The Piano

> عید برا من میشه گفت یه چرخش 180 درجه ای به سمت نهایی بود به امید 20 تو نهایی و سرویس کردن دهن همه ی دبیرایی که بهم پوزخند میزدن باسه مدرسه نرفتن


دبیرا تو دبیرستان همین جورین، بایکی دو نفر از بچه ها خیلی جور میشن و به بقیه زیاد محل نمیدن. منم هدفم برای کنکورم همینه ( پارسال اولین عامل شکست تو کنکور خودم بودم، دومیش مدرسه)

----------


## The Piano

> ولی خداییش بدترین چیز غروب 13 بدره


اگر در دیده مجنون نشینی            به غیر از خوبی لیلی نبینی   
در ضمن مگه توکتاب دین و زندگی دیدگاه پیامبران نسبت به مرگ رو نخوندی که میگه: از پس غروب ، طلوعی روشن تر است .  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## The Piano

> هیچی فقط 15 روز کامل تو مدرسه درس میخوندیم


گویند سنگ لعل شود در مقام صبر                      آری شود و لیک به خون جگر شود 
ایشالا نتیجه این سختی ها رو همگی ببینیم

----------


## va6hid

چقد رشته ریاضی تو این تایپک #خار_زیاد_شدن

----------


## The Piano

> *هم خوش گذشت هم دو سه هزارتا تست زدم
> البته دوست داشتم یکم بیشتر مطالعه داشته باشم که ایشالا جبران میکنم
> *


ماشالا . با همین فرمون برو . فقط زیاد به خودت فشار نیاری زده بشی کلا . روزی در حد همون 100 تا 200 تا تست بزنی بسته( تا خرداد)

----------


## Amsterdam

عید شده مگه !؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

همین قدر بگم که یه ۴۰۰-۵۰۰ تایی به رتبه‌ام اضافه شد

----------


## amir_usj

> دبیرا تو دبیرستان همین جورین، بایکی دو نفر از بچه ها خیلی جور میشن و به بقیه زیاد محل نمیدن. منم هدفم برای کنکورم همینه ( پارسال اولین عامل شکست تو کنکور خودم بودم، دومیش مدرسه)


 از لحاظ جور شدن من با همه جورم ولی خودم خونه بخونم خیلی مفید تره تا اینکه مدرسه برم

----------


## The Piano

> عید شده مگه !؟


ماشالا انقدر غرق درس خوندن شدی که از همچی یادت رفته. آفرین دلاور  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## The Piano

> همین قدر بگم که یه ۴۰۰-۵۰۰ تایی به رتبه‌ام اضافه شد


تلاش کن. ایشالا همنقدر به ترازت اضافه بشه. البته بیشتر از اینااااااااا :Yahoo (106):

----------


## WickedSick

یه تروله بود که میگفت: مسخره ترین حمله دنیا: میتونم بهت اعتماد کنم؟ 
در هر دو صورت یه جواب داره  :Yahoo (4): 
این تاپیکم همینه. دوستانی که سگ زدن(!) میشینن میگن پا کامی و گوشی, اونایی که نخوندن واسه رو کم کنی میگن خیلی خوندیم  :Yahoo (4): 

خودمم لیدم! بچه آخر و مهمان های بسیار!

----------


## M0H4M4D.77

> به نام خدا
> شخمی!


 :Yahoo (23): 
عالی داداش منم همینطور  :Yahoo (2): 
بازی فیلم تلگ .... البت برنامه خوبی داشتم ولی اجراش اراده میخواست
2.jpg
امیدوار باشید + باشید  :Yahoo (76): 
عکس انگیزشی

انشاا... از 14 با قدرت شرو میکنیم(بعید میدونم  :Yahoo (20): )

رشته ریاضی هنوزم امید هست ب موفقیت
پ.ن:البت من فیزیک 2 و 3 فصل اول شیمی 2 رو خوندم بازم حداقل ... ولی نسب ب بقیه خیلی کمه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## vahidz771

> من که از 19 اسفند شروع کردم تازه به خوندن برا کنکور و تا الان عالی بوده برام کل پایه و نیمسال اول پیش و کامل خوندم و فقط شیمی سه مونده که اونم میخونم تا ازمون 1 اردیبهشت ترازم هم از 5100 رسیده به 6400


تجربی یا ریاضی ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
من پایه تقریبا هیچی نخونده بودم از اخرای اسفند تا 7م ترازم حدود 6 شد و بیشتر هم نمیشد  :Yahoo (21): 
البته شیمی هم نتونستم بخونم ! وقت نشد...

----------


## pouryamorovati

بابام نذاشت بخونم...
روز اول 11 روز دوم12 روز سوم تا امروز 0 ساعت :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sajad564

الان دو روزه پسر خالم میاد اینجا میشینیم پی اس بازی میکنیم :Yahoo (65): (دست اولو بردم دست دوم هوا بارونی بود بازیکن های منم که به هوای بارونی عادت ندارن :Yahoo (20): )

----------


## vahidz771

> بابام نذاشت بخونم...
> روز اول 11 روز دوم12 روز سوم تا امروز 0 ساعت


بابای منم نذاشت نخونم!  :Yahoo (21): 
#شوخی
12 روز رو از دست دادی و برنمیگرده اصلاااااا!
از همین الانت تا کنکور برنامه های بلند مدت و کوتاه مدت بریز برای خودت و اجراییشون کن ، تموم میشن یکم سفت بگیری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lovelife

> ماشالا . با همین فرمون برو . فقط زیاد به خودت فشار نیاری زده بشی کلا . روزی در حد همون 100 تا 200 تا تست بزنی بسته( تا خرداد)


عاقا تاپیک مصاحبه با محسنی نوشته من 60-70 کیلو تست زدم
من از اول که شرو کردم تا الان 10 کیلو نشده چیکا کنم؟
کلا کتابای کمک درسیمو حساب کردم که اتفاقا نمیتونم تموم کنمشون حدود 40 هزارتا تست داره
حالا شما بگو پایه رو در چه حد تموم کردی؟
برای فیزیک چقدر تست زدی مثلن؟
خیلی سبز 3500 تا داره
چجوری کیفیتو به حداکثر رسوندی؟
من درصدام بالا رفت ولی ترازم ثابت موند :Yahoo (21): 
البته ریاضی این آزمون آخر آسون بود
شایدم تقلب زدن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## lovelorn

> تجربی یا ریاضی ؟ 
> من پایه تقریبا هیچی نخونده بودم از اخرای اسفند تا 7م ترازم حدود 6 شد و بیشتر هم نمیشد 
> البته شیمی هم نتونستم بخونم ! وقت نشد...


تجربی  :Yahoo (114): 
البته اینم بایست اضافه کنم فیزیکم هرچی میخونم نمیفهمم  :Yahoo (21): حالم ازش بهم میخوره فقط میخام خونده بشه یه درصدی ازش بزنم تو کنکور حدود 50 و تموم :Yahoo (10):

----------


## pouryamorovati

> بابای منم نذاشت نخونم! 
> #شوخی
> 12 روز رو از دست دادی و برنمیگرده اصلاااااا!
> از همین الانت تا کنکور برنامه های بلند مدت و کوتاه مدت بریز برای خودت و اجراییشون کن ، تموم میشن یکم سفت بگیری


البته سال سومم ولی قصد داشتم چند فصل از فیزیک و دیف رو ببندم

----------


## vahidz771

> تجربی 
> البته اینم بایست اضافه کنم فیزیکم هرچی میخونم نمیفهمم حالم ازش بهم میخوره فقط میخام خونده بشه یه درصدی ازش بزنم تو کنکور حدود 50 و تموم


چه جالب! بعد من میخوام فیزیک رو حدود 70 بزنم و ریاضی رو 30 شیمی هم 20  :Yahoo (21):  فیزیک ساده ترین درس هست نسبت به گسسته و دیفرانسیل برای ما :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mehr_b

_یادش بخیر همیشه انشاهامو داداشم برام مینوشت_

----------


## vahidz771

> البته سال سومم ولی قصد داشتم چند فصل از فیزیک و دیف رو ببندم


اها ، الان که زوده برای نهایی بخون ( هر چند هیچچچچچ تاثیری نداره ولی انگیزه رو میاره برات :Yahoo (4):  ، خودمم از بهمن شروع کردم ولی اگه برگردم عقب حتمنِ حتما فیزیک 4 فصل یک و دو و هندسه تحلیلی هم فصل یک و دو ، گسسته فصل یک ، شیمی فصل یک و دو و کل عمومی های دوم و سوم و چهارمم رو جمع می کنم . چرا میگم این فصل ها که نصف کتاب پیش هستن؟ چون مثلا فیزیک فصل یک و دو مطالبش مال دوم هست و مطالب جدید زیادی نداره و میشه یاد گرفت ، شیمی هم چون این دو فصل خیلی سادن و مسائلش نسبت به استوکیومتری خیلی خیلی بهتر و راحت تر هستن . عمومی هم تابستون جمع بشه راحت میشه مرور کرد در طی سال و وقتی نمی گیره ازت ، برای ادبیات سیر تا پیاز رو بخونی دیگه نیازی به دبیر نیست که بگی اونجوری بهتر هست . 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## The Piano

> یه تروله بود که میگفت: مسخره ترین حمله دنیا: میتونم بهت اعتماد کنم؟ 
> در هر دو صورت یه جواب داره 
> این تاپیکم همینه. دوستانی که سگ زدن(!) میشینن میگن پا کامی و گوشی, اونایی که نخوندن واسه رو کم کنی میگن خیلی خوندیم 
> 
> خودمم لیدم! بچه آخر و مهمان های بسیار!


خخخ حالا ما به شما اعتماد کنیم یا نه؟!!!!!!!

----------


## WickedSick

> خخخ حالا ما به شما اعتماد کنیم یا نه؟!!!!!!!


من نصف فامیل فک میکنن معتادم
نصف دیگه هم فک میکنن ترازم 4500 اِ.(اینطوری نیس در واقع  :Yahoo (4):  )
دیگه اعتماد کردن یا نه با خودتون!  :Yahoo (4):  ولی نه خداییش تاپ نیستم اونقد.

----------


## The Piano

> عاقا تاپیک مصاحبه با محسنی نوشته من 60-70 کیلو تست زدم
> من از اول که شرو کردم تا الان 10 کیلو نشده چیکا کنم؟
> کلا کتابای کمک درسیمو حساب کردم که اتفاقا نمیتونم تموم کنمشون حدود 40 هزارتا تست داره
> حالا شما بگو پایه رو در چه حد تموم کردی؟
> برای فیزیک چقدر تست زدی مثلن؟
> خیلی سبز 3500 تا داره
> چجوری کیفیتو به حداکثر رسوندی؟
> من درصدام بالا رفت ولی ترازم ثابت موند
> البته ریاضی این آزمون آخر آسون بود
> شایدم تقلب زدن


کمیت مهمه کیفیت مهم تره. من خودم نشستم فیزیکو اول خلاصه هامو خوندم. بعد واسه اینکه تثبیت بشه دوباره و خیلی سرعتی یه خلاصه نویسی جمع و جور نوشتم همه فصل ها رو . برای تست زدن هم اون مباحثی که یکمی یادم رفته بود و نشستم تستای معمولی گاج نقره ای رو زدم. واسه اونایی هم که روشون تسلط داشتم تستای یک قدم تا صدشو زدم.

----------


## Lovelife

> کمیت مهمه کیفیت مهم تره. من خودم نشستم فیزیکو اول خلاصه هامو خوندم. بعد واسه اینکه تثبیت بشه دوباره و خیلی سرعتی یه خلاصه نویسی جمع و جور نوشتم همه فصل ها رو . برای تست زدن هم اون مباحثی که یکمی یادم رفته بود و نشستم تستای معمولی گاج نقره ای رو زدم. واسه اونایی هم که روشون تسلط داشتم تستای یک قدم تا صدشو زدم.


ترازتون چنده

----------


## hcch655688

فیزیک تقریبا خازن و مقاروت و گرما و پیش یک زیست پایه به جز گیاهی دین و زندگی پایه بجز پنج درس اخر سوم ادبیات 890تا قرابت تقریبا تاریخ ادبیات ریاض کل تایع و احتمال ماتریس مشتق حد شیمی سینتیک تعادل فصل یک ودو و پنج دوم عربی همش 

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## The Piano

> ترازتون چنده


من گزینه ام 7900

----------


## sajad564

> _یادش بخیر همیشه انشاهامو داداشم برام مینوشت_


دقیقا من همین کارو برای خواهرم میکردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

> دقیقا من همین کارو برای خواهرم میکردم


انشا هم مینوشتین ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
من سه سال راهنمایی معدلم شد 19.80 اونم بخاطر انشا که هر سه سالشم سه تا دبیر مختلف 18 میدادن :Yahoo (23): 
تا اسممو میاورن اجازه میگرفتم برم دسشویی ( مصلحتی! )  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط vahidz771


انشا هم مینوشتین ؟ 
من سه سال راهنمایی معدلم شد 19.80 اونم بخاطر انشا که هر سه سالشم سه تا دبیر مختلف 18 میدادن
تا اسممو میاورن اجازه میگرفتم برم دسشویی ( مصلحتی! ) 


چ طور فیزیک 70 میشه اصلا؟
احتمال رو میفهمید؟_

----------


## sajad564

> انشا هم مینوشتین ؟ 
> من سه سال راهنمایی معدلم شد 19.80 اونم بخاطر انشا که هر سه سالشم سه تا دبیر مختلف 18 میدادن
> تا اسممو میاورن اجازه میگرفتم برم دسشویی ( مصلحتی! )


اووووووووف تو انشا نوشتن نابغه ای بودم واس خودم...یک انشاهای تخیلیی مینوشتم که بیا و ببین

----------


## vahidz771

> _
> چ طور فیزیک 70 میشه اصلا؟
> احتمال رو میفهمید؟_


فیزیک و احتمال ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
ناموسا؟!
مگه میشه مگه داریم؟! :Yahoo (21): 
والا احتمال رو ما توی گسسته داریم و جبر  :Yahoo (21): 
البته نمی فهمم ، حذفشون کردم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> فیزیک و احتمال ؟ 
> ناموسا؟!
> مگه میشه مگه داریم؟!
> والا احتمال رو ما توی گسسته داریم و جبر 
> البته نمی فهمم ، حذفشون کردم


احتمالو حذف کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## vahidz771

> احتمالو حذف کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خیلی سعی کردم حذف نکن تاحالا سه بار نشستم پای احتمال هیچی نفهمیدم دوستم که تراز 7 هست گفت بابا کلا 4 تا میاد ازین بیا وقت اینو بزار روی بخش های دیگه یا مثلا دیفرانسیل جبران میکنی دیگه ، قانع شدم  :Yahoo (21): 
شایدم منبعم خوب نبوده ، گاج و جبر خیلی سبز . منبع خوب برای این بخش چی هست که استفاده کنم ؟ :Yahoo (12):

----------


## high.target

_منظورم این بود چه طور فبزیک رو میخاین 70 بزنین مگه میشه؟؟؟
برای درس جبر و گسسته ... که احتمال داره .. چی کار میکنین وجداننا.._

----------


## sajad564

> خیلی سعی کردم حذف نکن تاحالا سه بار نشستم پای احتمال هیچی نفهمیدم دوستم که تراز 7 هست گفت بابا کلا 4 تا میاد ازین بیا وقت اینو بزار روی بخش های دیگه یا مثلا دیفرانسیل جبران میکنی دیگه ، قانع شدم 
> شایدم منبعم خوب نبوده ، گاج و جبر خیلی سبز . منبع خوب برای این بخش چی هست که استفاده کنم ؟


راستشو بخوای منم اولش وحشتناک برام سخت بود ولی پنج شیش بار که تست هاشو زدم برام شد ماست :Yahoo (21): من میگم مباحثی رو که نمیفهمی از رو خط ویژه بخون چون از احتمال دو تا تست آسون میاد که راحت میشه زد...بعد تو احتمالو حذف کنی نظریه اعداد هم که صد درصد حذفه آنالیز هم که با احتمال قاطی پاطی داره ینی رسما بین هفتت تا نه ت  تست رو از گسسته حذف کردی...کتاب تست ها سنگین کار کردن احتمالو ولی توی کنکور واقعا تست آسون هم هست...بخون حیفه...راستی شیمی پیش دو تو حظفیاتت هست...اصن با شیمی مشکل داری؟؟معمولا شیمی رو مخ ریاضیاس

----------


## sajad564

> _منظورم این بود چه طور فبزیک رو میخاین 70 بزنین مگه میشه؟؟؟
> برای درس جبر و گسسته ... که احتمال داره .. چی کار میکنین وجداننا.._


منظورتون اینه که مگه میشه فیزیک رو هفتاد زد؟؟؟چرا نشه؟؟ :Yahoo (21): فیزیک که خعلی آسونه :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Lovelife

> خیلی سعی کردم حذف نکن تاحالا سه بار نشستم پای احتمال هیچی نفهمیدم دوستم که تراز 7 هست گفت بابا کلا 4 تا میاد ازین بیا وقت اینو بزار روی بخش های دیگه یا مثلا دیفرانسیل جبران میکنی دیگه ، قانع شدم 
> شایدم منبعم خوب نبوده ، گاج و جبر خیلی سبز . منبع خوب برای این بخش چی هست که استفاده کنم ؟


فیلمای کمان آکادمی رو ببین بعضیا که مجانیه
همونا انقد عالیه آدمو واس بقیش راه میندازه
یه مدرسم تو سایت کانون هست اسمش علی ایمانی
عالیه
درصد من که پیشرفت کرده از وختی فیلماشو میبینم
تستم از رو گاج و خیلی صبز

----------


## vahidz771

> راستشو بخوای منم اولش وحشتناک برام سخت بود ولی پنج شیش بار که تست هاشو زدم برام شد ماستمن میگم مباحثی رو که نمیفهمی از رو خط ویژه بخون چون از احتمال دو تا تست آسون میاد که راحت میشه زد...بعد تو احتمالو حذف کنی نظریه اعداد هم که صد درصد حذفه آنالیز هم که با احتمال قاطی پاطی داره ینی رسما بین هفتت تا نه ت  تست رو از گسسته حذف کردی...کتاب تست ها سنگین کار کردن احتمالو ولی توی کنکور واقعا تست آسون هم هست...بخون حیفه...راستی شیمی پیش دو تو حظفیاتت هست...اصن با شیمی مشکل داری؟؟معمولا شیمی رو مخ ریاضیاس


باشه داداش حتما همینکارو میکنم ، خط ویژه گسسته کل احتمال جبر و گسسته رو پوشش میده ؟ 
شیمی یه بخش هایی که صد درصد اذیت میکنه ، مثلا تو شیمی دو 4 فصل اولش رو خوب بلدم و خوب تو ازمون میزنم ولی فصل کربن بر خلاف اینکه میگن سادست منو اذیت میکنه ( البته تاحالا این فصل رو سفت نخوندم شاید از اون هست )
شیمی پیش فصل 3و4 رو اصلا نخوندم بعد این ازمون 18م میخونم . شیمی سه هم یه خورده فصل اخرش اذیت میکنه ، با بقیه فصل های شیمی سه سال مشکلی ندارم . توی ازمون ها ازین سه فصل بیاد و وقت کم نیارم ( ینی روی فیزیک زیاد وقت نذاشته باشم ) زیر 50 نمیزنم معولا ، ولی واویلا! اگه من فیزیک رو خونده باشم!! کل وقت شیمی و فیزیک رو روی فیزیک میذارم که درصد بالا بگیرم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shahrzaaad

خیلی خیلی خوب !
من خیلی وقت بود میخواستم شروع کنم ، هی نمیشد ! از تنبلیم بود و بهونه های ریز و درشت و بیخودی که واسه نخوندنم ردیف میکردم ! 
واسه عید تو یکی از این اردو های کنکوری ثبت نام کردم . از دوم تا 12م .. واسه منی که تا حالا تقریبا هیچی نخونده بودم عالی پیش رفت ! 
شیمی 2 رو تموم کردم . شیمی سه استوکیومتری و یه بخش هایی از ترمودینامیک که چیزی نمونده تموم شه . آمار هم چهار تا فصل اولش رو خوندم. فیزیک دو هم سه فصل اولش رو خوندم و فصل چهارشم داره تموم میشه . کلا طبق برنامم هر پنج روزی باید واسه دو تا درس اختصاصی وقت بذارم و تمومشون کنم. آمارم موند ولی بعدا جبران میکنم. 
سعی میکنم شیمی سه و فیزیک 2 نمونن ! البته واسه این دو تا ده روز وقت گذاشتم . بیشتر هم این وقت صرف شیمی سه شد ! استوکیومتری زیاد بود واقعا .. 
نه تا درس دینی 2 رو خوندم و خب دستم اومده چطوری هم تو زمان کمی بخونم هم درصدمو بالا ببرم .. 
یه کوچولو هم عربی خوندم  .. خیالمم از تستای قرابت و آرایه ادبیات راحت شده یه جورایی . 
کلمه های دو درس زبان سه هم خوندم که گفتم اشاره کنم در هر حال وقت گذاشتم  :Yahoo (4):  
خیییلی امیدوار تر از قبلم شدم ! هر روز سعی میکنم جدی تر از دیروز بخونم . اصلا هم نگران نیستم. مطمئنم تا روز کنکور کل درسا رو طوری تو مغزم ثبت میکنم که تا عمر دارم یادم نرن  :Yahoo (4):  واقعا اینایی که خوندم رو هیچوقت اینقدر خوب نفهمیده بودم .. هیچوقت اینقدر سریع نخونده بودم  :Yahoo (4): 
همش تاثیرات انگیزه است .. یه دوپینگ عجیب غریب  :Yahoo (4):  حس میکنم تازه دارم مفهوم انگیزه رو درک می کنم  :Yahoo (1):  تا الان ادعا داشتم فقط  :Yahoo (4):  به قول شاعر : به والله که جدیم اینا دیگه لفظ نیست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## lovelorn

> راستشو بخوای منم اولش وحشتناک برام سخت بود ولی پنج شیش بار که تست هاشو زدم برام شد ماستمن میگم مباحثی رو که نمیفهمی از رو خط ویژه بخون چون از احتمال دو تا تست آسون میاد که راحت میشه زد...بعد تو احتمالو حذف کنی نظریه اعداد هم که صد درصد حذفه آنالیز هم که با احتمال قاطی پاطی داره ینی رسما بین هفتت تا نه ت  تست رو از گسسته حذف کردی...کتاب تست ها سنگین کار کردن احتمالو ولی توی کنکور واقعا تست آسون هم هست...بخون حیفه...راستی شیمی پیش دو تو حظفیاتت هست...اصن با شیمی مشکل داری؟؟معمولا شیمی رو مخ ریاضیاس


اوه چقد مبحث داره این احتمال 
ولی احتمال ما تجربیا اسونست و راحت 3تا تست داره  :Yahoo (10): 
اتفاقا شیمی خوبه و فیزیک نه :Yahoo (40):

----------


## lovelorn

> چه جالب! بعد من میخوام فیزیک رو حدود 70 بزنم و ریاضی رو 30 شیمی هم 20  فیزیک ساده ترین درس هست نسبت به گسسته و دیفرانسیل برای ما


عع برعکس منی که من میخام ریاضی رو 70 بزنم فیزیک 40 تا 50  :Yahoo (2): 
فیزیک و سادگی؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## vahidz771

> عع برعکس منی که من میخام ریاضی رو 70 بزنم فیزیک 40 تا 50 
> فیزیک و سادگی؟؟


ریاضی شما خیلی سخت نیست بنظرم زیر 50 نباید زد حالا تا 70 رو تو بحرش نرفتم ببینم میشه یا نه  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی فیزیک ما با اینکه یه پله بالاتر از شماست راحت میشه تا 60 زد برای شما نباید این درصد کمتر بشه چون ساده تر هست سوالاتش  :Yahoo (1):  
گاج فیزیک پایه و فیزیک پیشش خوب کار کرده بنظرم برای این درصد ، جمع بندی زیپ اندیشه فائق هم شنیدم کتاب خوبیه این دوستمون سجاد هم کار کرده گفت خوبه .

----------


## sajad564

> ریاضی شما خیلی سخت نیست بنظرم زیر 50 نباید زد حالا تا 70 رو تو بحرش نرفتم ببینم میشه یا نه 
> ولی فیزیک ما با اینکه یه پله بالاتر از شماست راحت میشه تا 60 زد برای شما نباید این درصد کمتر بشه چون ساده تر هست سوالاتش  
> گاج فیزیک پایه و فیزیک پیشش خوب کار کرده بنظرم برای این درصد ، جمع بندی زیپ اندیشه فائق هم شنیدم کتاب خوبیه این دوستمون سجاد هم کار کرده گفت خوبه .


وحید جون من گسسته خط ویژه رو گرفتم ولی چون قبلا گسسته رو خوب خوندم هنو سراغش نرفتم که بگم خوبه یا ن ولی دیف رو یه نگا انداختم کتاب فوووق العاده ای بود
فیزیک فاعق فووووووووق العادس ولی خب من فیزیک رو هم قبلا درستو حسابی خوندم یه حسی بهم میگه اگه صفر بودم انقد خوب نمیتونستم باهاش راتباط برقرار کنم...ولی کل تیپ تستاش خیلی متنوعه

----------


## sajad564

> عع برعکس منی که من میخام ریاضی رو 70 بزنم فیزیک 40 تا 50 
> فیزیک و سادگی؟؟


تو اگه فیزیکو زیر هفتاد بزنی میام دم در خونتون حلق آویزت میکنم...خدایش اون شیمیتون به اون غولی سخت نیست بعد فیزیک سخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چی داره فیزیک :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

> وحید جون من گسسته خط ویژه رو گرفتم ولی چون قبلا گسسته رو خوب خوندم هنو سراغش نرفتم که بگم خوبه یا ن ولی دیف رو یه نگا انداختم کتاب فوووق العاده ای بود
> فیزیک فاعق فووووووووق العادس ولی خب من فیزیک رو هم قبلا درستو حسابی خوندم یه حسی بهم میگه اگه صفر بودم انقد خوب نمیتونستم باهاش راتباط برقرار کنم...ولی کل تیپ تستاش خیلی متنوعه


دیفرانسیل خط ویژه که عالیه  :Yahoo (1):  منم کار میکنم ، هندسه تحلیلی خط ویژه هم بخونی از 8 تای کنکور راحت 6 تاشو میزنی  :Yahoo (1):  بستگی به طرف تا 8 تا هم میتونه بزنه!
در مورد فیزیک هم از وقتی این فائق رو معرفی کردم زوم کردم رو فیزیک پایه و پیش گاج تمومش کنم میرم سراغ فائق ، تا اواسط اردیبهشت تموم میشن و  بعدش تا اول خرداد فائق رو هم تموم میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
شیمی خوندن برای من که خیلی سخت هست خدایی  :Yahoo (21):  الان شیمی رو به 30 فکر میکنم اولا به 50 فک میکردم !

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دیفرانسیل خط ویژه که عالیه  منم کار میکنم ، هندسه تحلیلی خط ویژه هم بخونی از 8 تای کنکور راحت 6 تاشو میزنی  بستگی به طرف تا 8 تا هم میتونه بزنه!
> در مورد فیزیک هم از وقتی این فائق رو معرفی کردم زوم کردم رو فیزیک پایه و پیش گاج تمومش کنم میرم سراغ فائق ، تا اواسط اردیبهشت تموم میشن و  بعدش تا اول خرداد فائق رو هم تموم میکنم 
> شیمی خوندن برای من که خیلی سخت هست خدایی  الان شیمی رو به 30 فکر میکنم اولا به 50 فک میکردم !


اره خط ویژه هندسه تحیلی خوبه ، ولی چیزی که جالبه همه خط ویژه ها درسنامه های کامل تر و مفهومی تری دارند به نسبت میکرو ها ! من میدونم فازشون چیع چرا اینجوریه !؟ مخصوصا توی عربی و هندسه تحیلی و ادبیات درسنامه های خط ویژه های کامل تر و بهترن فقط تست کم دارن ! برای همین برای کسایی که خوب خوندن تا حالا خیلی جمع و جور نیست !
البته ته خط ویژه هندسه تحیلی به صورت نموداری هر فصل توی دو صفحه خلاصه کرده اون خیلی خوبه !

----------


## lovelorn

> ریاضی شما خیلی سخت نیست بنظرم زیر 50 نباید زد حالا تا 70 رو تو بحرش نرفتم ببینم میشه یا نه 
> ولی فیزیک ما با اینکه یه پله بالاتر از شماست راحت میشه تا 60 زد برای شما نباید این درصد کمتر بشه چون ساده تر هست سوالاتش  
> گاج فیزیک پایه و فیزیک پیشش خوب کار کرده بنظرم برای این درصد ، جمع بندی زیپ اندیشه فائق هم شنیدم کتاب خوبیه این دوستمون سجاد هم کار کرده گفت خوبه .


.

اره ریاضی ما راحته فیزیکم شاید چون از اول هی گفتم مشکله مشکله سخت شده برام فیزیک پیش و پایه رو دارم تازه شروع کردم به خوندن پیش 2  :Yahoo (117): 
حالا ببینم چی میشه  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## lovelorn

> تو اگه فیزیکو زیر هفتاد بزنی میام دم در خونتون حلق آویزت میکنم...خدایش اون شیمیتون به اون غولی سخت نیست بعد فیزیک سخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟چی داره فیزیک


 :Yahoo (76): شیمی ما غوله ولی شاخشو میشکنیم 
فیزیک چی نداره خازن مقاومت دینامیک  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## vahidz771

> شیمی ما غوله ولی شاخشو میشکنیم 
> فیزیک چی نداره خازن مقاومت دینامیک


بنظر من تو فیزیک فقط دینامیک اذیت میکنه ، بقیه ی فصل ها فقط فرمول هستن باید حفظ کرد بقیش نه خلاقیت میخواد نه کار سختی داره .
شما شیمی رو به ما راهو نشون میدی؟ چی میخونی چیکار کنیم براش؟ مبتکران برای سه سال دوم سوم چهارم خوبه؟من هر سه سالم از رو این خوندم البته دومو تازه مبتکران خریدم شروع کردم خوندن ، خیلی زیاده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> اره خط ویژه هندسه تحیلی خوبه ، ولی چیزی که جالبه همه خط ویژه ها درسنامه های کامل تر و مفهومی تری دارند به نسبت میکرو ها ! من میدونم فازشون چیع چرا اینجوریه !؟ مخصوصا توی عربی و هندسه تحیلی و ادبیات درسنامه های خط ویژه های کامل تر و بهترن فقط تست کم دارن ! برای همین برای کسایی که خوب خوندن تا حالا خیلی جمع و جور نیست !
> البته ته خط ویژه هندسه تحیلی به صورت نموداری هر فصل توی دو صفحه خلاصه کرده اون خیلی خوبه !


درسنامه هاش یه خوبی ای که داره تیکه تیکه تفکیک کرده ، مثلا یه درسنامه نصف صفحه ای گذاشته سوالات همون بخش رو ضمیمه همون جا کرده ! ولی میکرو اومده 4 صفحه درسنامه داده بعدم رفته 100 تا تست اورده ، هرچند سرفصلش تفکیک شدست ولی تفکیک خط ویژه عالیه . البته توی بعضی درسا مثل گسسته فک کنم خیلی نمیشه روش حساب کرد ، یه حس بلد بودن کاذب میده چون گسسته رو باید کلی سوال حل کرد تا ملکه ذهنت شه ، البته نظر منه شاید واقعا اینجوری نباشه . درسنامه های خط ویژه دقیقا همون میکرو هستن تفاوتی نداره .

----------


## lovelorn

> بنظر من تو فیزیک فقط دینامیک اذیت میکنه ، بقیه ی فصل ها فقط فرمول هستن باید حفظ کرد بقیش نه خلاقیت میخواد نه کار سختی داره .
> شما شیمی رو به ما راهو نشون میدی؟ چی میخونی چیکار کنیم براش؟ مبتکران برای سه سال دوم سوم چهارم خوبه؟من هر سه سالم از رو این خوندم البته دومو تازه مبتکران خریدم شروع کردم خوندن ، خیلی زیاده


من اگه فیزیکم بهتر بشه دیگه حله 
شیمی هم که الان برات میگم 
شیمی دو که چه دانش اموز متوسط چه خوب چه بد همشو میتونه بزنه و کاری نداره مثلا همین امسال 5تا سوال از فصل 2 اومده بود که فقط با نگاه میشد حل کنی این از شیمی دو که 11 تا 12 تا سوال کنکور داره که تا اینجا 30 درصد تقریبا  من برا شیمی دو اصن کتاب خاصی نداشتم و فقط ابی کانونو زدم
شیمی سه هم که دو تا حالت داره:دانش اموز متوسط باشی و سوال شیمی سه سخت باشه که هیچی  :Yahoo (20): 
یا متوسط باشی شیمی سه سوالاش متوسطه یخرده و یخرده سخته که متوسطاشو میزنی همشو که نمیخای بزنی کنکور که شیمی صد نمیخای  :Yahoo (10): 
اگه هم که شیمی سه رو فول باشی سوالاش خیلی راحته مخصوصا فصل 2 و 3 برا شیمی سه من مبتکران دارم ازشم راضیم 
برا شیمی پیش که سوالات تعادل و اسید و باز و الکترو خیلی راحته و مسایل سرعت فقط اذیت میکنه برا من فقط 
تا اینجا خودش شد 60 درصد برا من که بسه برا شما هم بس باشه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fatemeh96

داغون کردم
هیچی نخوندم
اولین سالیه که اینقد عیدو کم میخونم😔

----------


## Amsterdam

بحث فیزیک پیش اومد 
یکی که فیزیکش خوبه بیاد کمکم کنه 
ازمون بعدی قلم جم بندی پیش1 هستش 
من اومدم تستای فیزیکو بزنم فصل حرکت و دینامیک تو هر یه ساعت و نیم ده تا میزنم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  
اصن انگار بار اولمه دارم میخونم ..داغون شدم ینی 
چرا این جوریه  :Yahoo (21):  
خیلی سبز واس همین دوتافصل شصد هفصدتا تست داره اخه من چیکا کنم این همرو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fatemeh96

> عالی داداش منم همینطور 
> بازی فیلم تلگ .... البت برنامه خوبی داشتم ولی اجراش اراده میخواست
> فایل پیوست 69043
> امیدوار باشید + باشید 
> عکس انگیزشی
> 
> انشاا... از 14 با قدرت شرو میکنیم(بعید میدونم )
> 
> رشته ریاضی هنوزم امید هست ب موفقیت
> پ.ن:البت من فیزیک 2 و 3 فصل اول شیمی 2 رو خوندم بازم حداقل ... ولی نسب ب بقیه خیلی کمه


وای عالیییی

----------


## sajad564

> بحث فیزیک پیش اومد 
> یکی که فیزیکش خوبه بیاد کمکم کنه 
> ازمون بعدی قلم جم بندی پیش1 هستش 
> من اومدم تستای فیزیکو بزنم فصل حرکت و دینامیک تو هر یه ساعت و نیم ده تا میزنم   
> اصن انگار بار اولمه دارم میخونم ..داغون شدم ینی 
> چرا این جوریه  
> خیلی سبز واس همین دوتافصل شصد هفصدتا تست داره اخه من چیکا کنم این همرو


قبلا فقط یه بار خونده بودی؟؟

----------


## lovelorn

> بحث فیزیک پیش اومد 
> یکی که فیزیکش خوبه بیاد کمکم کنه 
> ازمون بعدی قلم جم بندی پیش1 هستش 
> من اومدم تستای فیزیکو بزنم فصل حرکت و دینامیک تو هر یه ساعت و نیم ده تا میزنم   
> اصن انگار بار اولمه دارم میخونم ..داغون شدم ینی 
> چرا این جوریه  
> خیلی سبز واس همین دوتافصل شصد هفصدتا تست داره اخه من چیکا کنم این همرو


من میگم برا این دو تا فصل فقط کلیاتو بدون که اگه تست راحت اومد بتونی بزنی و وقتتو تلف نکن خیلی میتونن توش تست قشنگ و یاده دار بدن که نشه حل کرد

----------


## Amsterdam

> قبلا فقط یه بار خونده بودی؟؟


یادم نمیاد 
هردفه قلم چی تو برنامش گزاشته بود منم خونده بودم ولی نمیدونم چن بار

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


منظورتون اینه که مگه میشه فیزیک رو هفتاد زد؟؟؟چرا نشه؟؟فیزیک که خعلی آسونه


اصلا دور از ذهن نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
70 میشه واقعا ///؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## Amin ZD

به نام خدا  :Yahoo (21): 
خوابیدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط lovelorn


من میگم برا این دو تا فصل فقط کلیاتو بدون که اگه تست راحت اومد بتونی بزنی و وقتتو تلف نکن خیلی میتونن توش تست قشنگ و یاده دار بدن که نشه حل کرد


به خدا دینامیک سخت نیس از 4 تا سوال 3 تاش رو میشه راحت زد......
همش برهم کنش نیرو هستش دیگه...._

----------


## SkyWalker313

> _
> به خدا دینامیک سخت نیس از 4 تا سوال 3 تاش رو میشه راحت زد......
> همش برهم کنش نیرو هستش دیگه...._


دینامیک رو مخ ترین فصل فیزیکه برا من :Yahoo (21): 
فهمیدنی هستا ولی به سختی
شیطونه می گه حذفش کنم بره :Yahoo (31):

----------


## lovelorn

من که نمیگم سخته میگم وقت گیره خوندنش تستشم بگیر نگیر داره شاید بشه بزنی شایدم نشه وقتی که قراره رو این صرف بشه رو باقی فصلا تسلط پیدا کنی خیلی بهتره  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

مسافرت + سریال prison break + فوتبال :Yahoo (94):

----------


## fatemeh.L

با تنبلی گذراندیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> _
> اصلا دور از ذهن نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 70 میشه واقعا ///؟؟؟؟؟_


شدنیه...کار سختی هم نیست...فیزیک کلا آسونه

----------


## alivesali

> شدنیه...کار سختی هم نیست...فیزیک کلا آسونه


فیزیک چی میخونی؟

----------


## magicboy

​درس میخوندم ^____^

----------


## mobin7

ما که در اینترنت گذرانیدیم

تا زمانی که از این شهر لعنتی و ادماش دور نشم بهم خوش نمیگذره

----------


## sajad564

> فیزیک چی میخونی؟


تابستون خوشخوان بعد تک جلدی خیلی سبز الانم زیپ فاعق

----------


## MeisteR

از لحاظ تفریحی ک کلا دو روزش(ب جز روز اول عید) اف بودم و تفریح رفتم ولی از لحاظ درسی خیلی خوب بوده مثلا تو درس فیزیک:غول های این درس یعنی حرکت و دینامیک(البته برا من غول بودن شاید برا بقیه موش باشن) رو با تست جمع کردم ک از این بابت بسی مسرورم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mamad1

به نام خدا 
خوب بد زشت :Yahoo (21):

----------

